# An Historic Project



## 37fleetwood (Nov 14, 2011)

There is a collector with much more Huffman knowledge than I have, who has chosen to trust me with a piece of history.
You may not know the history of Huffman Mfg. George Huffman basically owned Davis Bicycles, one of the most respected names in the bicycle world. I've never been able to pin down exactly what caused the demise of Davis but they folded in 1922. Horace Huffman was in charge of selling off what was left over. He used that money to start Huffman Mfg in 1924. He kept selling the old Davis bikes through 1925. Huffman built non-bike stuff until 1928 when they started getting ready to build bicycles again. In June of 1934 Huffman announced their first bicycle, the Dayton D-4. Apparently the first ones didn't make it out until somewhere in October. In 1934 very very few bikes were actually made, in 1935 there were more but still not many. From there the rest is history as they say, and we're all aware of the amazing and innovative bikes Huffman became famous for.
What I have been entrusted with is a 1934 Huffman project. I haven't seen it yet but it will be lovingly packed and shipped soon. I hope to chronicle the journey of finding parts and building this bike right here. I would love your help and encouragement.
P.S. as fate would have it this very bike will be featured in the upcoming "Classic Bicycle News". I suppose I should get a copy
check out Classic Bicycle News at http://www.classicbicyclenews.com/
here's a piece I donated to the article:


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Very very cool, can't wait to see it come along here on the Cabe.


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see what the actual bike looks like! The pic here is beautiful~


----------



## chitown (Nov 14, 2011)

And at least you aren't doing one of those Dayton models from the Gay Nineties...

Joking aside, it is cool to see the association with aviation Hufmann had. Timely with some other threads on Hufmann and the Wrights. 

Good luck... awaiting pics, progress and stories.

Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here come another 130 posts......


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 14, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Here come another 130 posts......



you act like that's a bad thing...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome Scott looking forward to seeing the bike come back to life!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like a great project made when Huffman made a quality product! Looking forward to the teardown and rebuild as well.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 14, 2011)

No, your last post was great!! 

Just teasing,.......

Seriously, I can't wait to see the thread develop....


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 15, 2011)

Is that just my imagination, or does this bike sport the elusive "Aerocycle" front hub?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2011)

sm2501 said:


> Is that just my imagination, or does this bike sport the elusive "Aerocycle" front hub?




I just put a hub like that on my '34 Admiral. Huh, to think I actually have something valuable. Who'd a thought?....

Looking forward to seeing the bike. bri.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2011)

unfortunately, I think that it does. so, instead of being just an old hub, now it's going to be and Aerocycle hub...Drat you Schwinn guys!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 16, 2011)

A Dayton/Aerocycle?

Banish the thought!!!!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 23, 2011)

So, some Schwinns used the Huffman hub? maybe Schwinns aren't all bad after all!


----------



## chitown (Nov 23, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> So, some Schwinns used the Huffman hub?




So... Huffman and Schwinn used the same hub on their high end bikes that is on a base model Silver King...

Good to know.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow! did you just say that high end Huffmans and Schwinns are on the same level equipment wise as the middle Silverkings???:eek::eek:


----------



## chitown (Nov 23, 2011)

*I'm not saying... I'm just saying...*

Actually not the middle, it's the lowest end base model Silver King the lowly M5 :o


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm calling Mythbusters on this one.
Myth... Aerocycle parts expensive because they're special...MYTH BUSTED!!!


----------



## chitown (Nov 27, 2011)

While doing some searching on Musselman hubs, I came across an ebay auction from bicyclebones who stated in his ad: 

"Musselman is known as a Cadillac of bicycle hubs and was used on *ALL* the major Deluxe Bicycles."

And I did find some stampings on the rear hub that I was wondering about. From bicyclebones again: 

"The initials of the technician who built each hub is stamped in the hub and this one is stamped DO"

How it got on a low end Silver King? The catalogs say you can specify what brand you want when you order.

Conclusion: Musselmans were put on Major Deluxe bicycles... and low end Silver Kings if you wanted them.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 20, 2013)

*An Update At Last!*

I was recently gifted another 1934 Huffman project. it has many mixed parts at this time but I thought I'd post a couple photos. the original project should also be along pretty shortly.


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 20, 2013)

Love it this going to be great,dayton motobike ,stainless rims ,aerocycle hubs! This is going to twist everybody up.any Shelby parts on it ?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 20, 2013)

What happened to the original bike that started this thread?

I got all excited too..........


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 20, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> What happened to the original bike that started this thread?
> 
> I got all excited too..........




they're basically the same bike.
the other one with any luck is in the hands of Scott McC. he is supposed to pick it up for me this weekend.


----------



## slick (Apr 20, 2013)

BTW!!! The bike pictured has a SHELBY fork. What does that tell you about SHELBY? Your fork broke and they replaced it with a better one? LOL!!! 

Great start on the bike bud. Let's see some better pictures asap!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 20, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> What happened to the original bike that started this thread?
> 
> I got all excited too..........




pretty sure this is the other bike...


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 23, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> pretty sure this is the other bike...




Nice project!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 9, 2013)

inching forward...


----------



## ohdeebee (May 9, 2013)

Very nice Scott! What do you have for serial numbers?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 9, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> Very nice Scott! What do you have for serial numbers?




funny, I haven't even looked on either of them!
I'll have to get back to you. :o


----------



## ohdeebee (May 9, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> funny, I haven't even looked on either of them!
> I'll have to get back to you. :o




Such a slacker!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 15, 2013)

OK, the serials are...
15677 for the Blue National bike, and 16571 for the black Dixie Flyer

and here are a couple new photos:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2013)

A bump for my buddy Patric...


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 8, 2013)

*GRAIL HUFFMAN BADGE ... 1934 Dixie Flyer.  Oh, yeah ... Daddy Like !!!*

SCOTT ... great thread .. thank you for the fone call this eve.  Good conversation !!!

.............  patric


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 12, 2014)

this is a bit of a nothing really new kinda update. I just had it out for a ride this past weekend and thought I'd get a photo of it in my new portrait studio space which happens to be the garage portion of an old house that is about the same age as the bike.


----------

